# Western Australian DP sufferer looking for a therapist/support group



## Emjay (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello DP community,

I'm a female 23 year old and live in Perth, Western Australia. I've suffered from DP for nearly 3 years and have tried to find an answer/relief/someone who understands what I'm even talking about many many times. I've spent hundreds of dollars looking for answers from psychiatrists, psychologists, doctors, a naturopath, a kinesiologist, a $150 hair sample analysis, and most recently, a reiki master (which actually was very insightful). I even had an MRI done in case there was actually something physically wrong with my brain.

While it seems I have exhausted all options, I am certain there is still hope and I am determined to take more control of my situation this time rather than forking out money to people who don't understand this condition. A part of this is talking to people (this is where you guys come in!) who have done it either on their own, or with the guidance of a therapist who has experience treating DP patients.

It is time to get my life back.

Please share your thoughts/advice!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi emjay!! I was originally from Perth also however I've moved to the gold coast now  I'm a 24 yold female I recently came back from peru after doing ayahuasca and boy did it help!! If your looking for a last resort then I deff recommend ayahuasca ... I had mine for 6 years and I got to the point of feeling suicidal and desperate after giving all therapies and even facing my fears a go !! Ayahuasca has restored my spirit, put me back in my body and resolved alot of emotional traumas plus I finally feel safe again.


----------



## mazzy123 (Nov 8, 2013)

heyy im in perth and would love to meet up with someone else that has this too! i've had this now for almost 4 years its sooooo frustrating!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

So let's meet up?? I am in Perth for a few weeks pm me for my number


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

missjess said:


> I deff recommend ayahuasca ...


DXM is also good for spiritual awakenings. Ha whoever reads this im kidding don't do that ish lol. What all changed for u? N I wouldn't want to trip out.


----------



## rowey12 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I realise this is an old post but I'm also a DP sufferer living in Perth. 29yr old male.

I've been trying so hard to get myself right again but I'm just stuck in this state for much of the time. I don't allow it to take over my life and being a very ambitious person, I continue to focus on my career, golf game, fitness and other hobbies and often I am able to be "in the moment" during these activities but once I am alone with my thoughts, the DP just comes over me again.

It's so confusing to me because unlike many people experiencing anxiety related illnesses, I definitely don't have any social issues etc. In fact, quite the opposite. I'm a confident guy who has always made friends easily and people don't stop commenting on how much I talk and how socially confident I am. That's enabled me to be successful in different pursuits yet internally, I operate as this somewhat frightened, isolated, anxious and depersonalised individual.

It's just so confusing and frustrating for me.

I'm always a glass is half full kind of guy so I remain very confident that, ultimately, I will overcome this and come out the other side a stronger person, but in the meantime, I worry about how many years I will "lose" whilst dealing with DP.

My mother has been mentally disabled my whole life with severe anxiety, depression and virtually every other mental illness under the sun and I watched first hand how she just become zombie like with all the medication she takes. I love her to death and feel so sad for her condition every day but at the same time, I know I am stronger and unlike her, I would get through this the right way.

Things i am doing to give myself the best chance of recovery are good diet (have quit alcohol, no drugs, no smoking and just 1 single shot coffee a day), pushing myself with fitness, continuing to push myself at work and golf and just listening to meditation music at night time to calm my mind before sleep.

I would love to hear what other activities you guys have found effective for relieving the DP. I don't need or expect perfection or to be cured tomorrow. I just want to get myself improving every week and ultimately, free of DP.

Thanks to all


----------



## tash97 (Dec 29, 2014)

woah, after 4 years of DP i have finally found people from perth going through the same thing


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey Tash.

How's your recovery going after 4 years?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi rowey12.

I'm from the other side of Oz. Sorry to hear about your mother having suffered so much. You've got a really good healthy attitude with how you run your life I reckon. Being healthy and keeping fit helps so much with mental issues and I think being an optimist as well goes a long way.

I've seen the downfall of the human spirit brought on by heavy meds and it's never nice to watch. Meds have their place with dp/dr but never to the point of zombifying people I believe.

Also, It's great you can keep up doing the sports and hobbies.. Being able to 'stay in the moment' as you said can be one of the battles of dp'ers, so it's important to know what works for you, and being able to use those grounding things in your life when 'head' gets a little too busy.


----------



## rowey12 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi Guys

Sorry I haven't been back on here since making the post. Too busy with other stuff.

DP is still consuming me a lot though. It's just one of those things that's hard to imagine not having now.

I don't allow myself to have panic attacks because I know I'm not going crazy or dying etc but this is a shit state of mind to spend so much time in.

I'm pretty sure mine started mildly a few years ago when I used to smoke pot (like too many young people) but it really hit me and stuck with me after a big of a bender weekend almost 2 years ago where I played 2 games of footy in a row, had some ice offered to me by a mate and didn't sleep enough all weekend. On Monday morning I had a meeting in Subiaco and I started losing it. I thought I was dying or going crazy. Since that time the DP developed. It's as if that panic attack experience made my mind focus too much on itself and now my mind seems obsessed with observing itself. Not sure if that makes any sense whatsoever.

I'm seriously considering going to see a psych about the DP but worried that it's not well understood amongst them. I'm also worried they will simply think I have an anxiety disorder and look to prescribe anti-anxiety meds. I really don't see that as the solution.

Hey Tash, what brought your DP on?


----------



## tash97 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry guys completely forgot to reply to this thread, havn't been on here in quite a while.

Guest_Zed_* My recovery has been more just getting used to dealing with DP on a daily basis, I consider it a part of me now.

Rowey12 Still unsure as to what exactly bought it on, my best guess is anti depressants I was on at the time, but i struggle to remember if the DP came before or after I started taking them.


----------



## Newchie97 (Sep 11, 2016)

tash97 said:


> Sorry guys completely forgot to reply to this thread, havn't been on here in quite a while.
> 
> Guest_Zed_* My recovery has been more just getting used to dealing with DP on a daily basis, I consider it a part of me now.
> 
> Rowey12 Still unsure as to what exactly bought it on, my best guess is anti depressants I was on at the time, but i struggle to remember if the DP came before or after I started taking them.


 Have you improved at all with ur dp since accepting it?


----------



## tash97 (Dec 29, 2014)

Newchie97 said:


> Have you improved at all with ur dp since accepting it?


I'm getting better with dealing with it day to day, some days (although its always there) I don't realise it as much and then some days it hits me like a ton of bricks.


----------

